# των πλαστικών σα κουλών



## nickel (May 31, 2008)

Αναρωτήθηκα μήπως θα έπρεπε να το βάλω αυτό στο νήμα για το μπετό, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα «τσιγκουνιές θα κάνουμε;». 
*
Των πλαστικών σακούλων* ή *των πλαστικών σακουλών*; Το έπαιζε σε δύο ταμπλό ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης στις επιφυλλίδες του που αντέγραψα εδώ.

Το ερώτημα το είχε αντιμετωπίσει ως εξής ο Γιάννης Η. Χάρης:
Έτσι όμως αυξάνονται οι ανάγκες μας σε γενικές. Που, όταν δεν τις έχουμε, τις εφευρίσκουμε: κάποιοι δούλευαν χωρίς να χρησιμοποιούν γάντια και μπότες, ήθελε να πει η τηλεόραση, αλλά αποφάσισε να μας το πει πιο καθωσπρέπει: «δούλευαν χωρίς χρήση γαντιών και μποτών»! Σίγουρα, δεν είναι πάντοτε εύκολο να αποφύγεις, πρώτα τον πληθυντικό και έπειτα τη γενική του· ωστόσο, ο εύλογος τύπος «των οπερών» ή «των πορνών» κανέναν τίτλο καλλιέπειας δεν μπορεί να διεκδικήσει, τουλάχιστον για την ώρα, έτσι μάλιστα με τον κατεβασμένο τόνο, τον τυπικά ορθό αλλά ψεύτικο και ξένο στο σημερινό γλωσσικό αίσθημα. Ανάλογα είναι τα βεβιασμένα: «των κατσικών», «των μαικηνών», «ο κόσμος των προπαγανδών», «οι διανομείς πλαστικών σακουλών» και οι «απομιμήσεις γνωστών μαρκών» (χαρακτηριστικά, το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη λέει ότι δεν έχουν καν γενική πληθυντικού οι λέξεις αυτές). Ή «η των υψηλών νοτών (υψίφωνος) Νάντια Γουάινμπεργκ»!
Ολόκληρο το αξιοσημείωτο άρθρο εδώ.

Κοιτάζω στο ΛΚΝ, μου δίνει Ο25α στη _σακούλα_, κοιτάζω εκεί και διαβάζω: πείνα… πείνες —.
Στο neurolingo: η σακούλα... οι σακούλες —
Στο ΛΝΕΓ: σακούλα [χωρίς γεν. πληθ.]

Ναι, αλλά αν είχε; αναρωτιέμαι με λαζουπούλεια πονηράδα στο μάτι.
Το Σχολικό του Κέντρου, με στέλνει από τη _σακούλα_ στο Ο4, διαβάζω _η σημαία... οι σημαίες των σημαιών_.
Και στο κλιτικό του Μαλακού: _οι σακούλες των σακουλών_.

Δεν θα βγάλει σπυριά η γλώσσα μου αν πω «των σακουλών», έτσι; Ούτε θα φάω ξύλο αν πω ότι δεν μ’ αρέσει η γενική «των σακούλων». Το βέβαιο είναι ότι αποκλείεται να πω «των πλαστικών παύλα».

Γκουγκλιές:
1800 *σακουλών*
828 *σακούλων*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα βγάλει σπυριά η γλώσσα μου αν πω «των σακουλών», έτσι; Ούτε θα φάω ξύλο αν πω ότι δεν μ’ αρέσει η γενική «των σακούλων». Το βέβαιο είναι ότι αποκλείεται να πω «των πλαστικών παύλα».


Μου αρέσει διαστροφικά το "σακουλών" γιατί κάνει υπέροχη παρήχηση με το "σαν κουλών" (ιστοριών, εκφράσεων, κλπ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μου αρέσει διαστροφικά το "σακουλών" γιατί κάνει υπέροχη παρήχηση με το "σαν κουλών" (ιστοριών, εκφράσεων, κλπ).


Ουπς, με τσάκωσες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ολόκληρο το αξιοσημείωτο άρθρο εδώ.


Ξαναχάζευα αυτό το άρθρο του Γιάννη Χάρη και στάθηκα σε εκείνο το _κι ενώ δεν θα ’λεγε ποτέ κανείς «σωρός πετρών»_ που γράφει. Το ωραίο είναι ότι υπάρχουν ευρήματα --αλλά, βέβαια, όχι σύγχρονα. Μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού, αλλά όλα με το σχετικό ενδιαφέρον τους...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 20, 2012)

Ερώτηση: η γενική των μεζούρων σας αρέσει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

Το _μεζουρών_, που είναι το σωστό, έχει το ένα δέκατο από τα ευρήματα που έχει το _μεζούρων_, το οποίο με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι τη ζημιά μπορεί να την έχει κάνει το ουδέτερο _(εξέταση) ούρων_.
:)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 20, 2012)

Εμένα και οι δύο γενικές μού φαίνονται χάλια. Όπως _των πορτών._
(Γιατί όχι απορρυπαντικό των Χ δόσεων; Ας μη γίνει πια αποδιοπομπαία η λέξη "δόση" ;) )


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

Έχουμε με κάτι φίλους ετοιμάσει το σύλλογο της στανικής διάδοσης των γενικών πτώσεων με όνομα (του συλλόγου) «Τα αβγά των κοτών» (μεταξύ μας τον λέμε και «Κοτών κλαμπ»). Είμαστε στα χαρτιά ακόμα. Αλλά θέλουμε να μάθουμε να μην αποφεύγουμε τις κακοτοπιές, να περνάμε, να πατάμε, μέχρι να γίνει ισάδα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 20, 2012)

Καλά, περάστε εσείς, ισιώστε, κι άμα ισιώσετε περνάμε εμείς οι tenderfootηδες :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 20, 2012)

Το ότι πολλές γενικές πληθυντικού αποφεύγονται, δείχνει ότι μάλλον η γενική δεν λειτουργεί πια τόσο καλά στην γλώσσα και είμαστε σε ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο αποσιώπησής της, ανάλογο με αυτό της εγκατάλειψης της δοτικής. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μια διαδικασία που ολοκληρώνεται γρήγορα, αλλά πολλά βήματα έχουν γίνει τα τελευταία διακόσια χρόνια. Π.χ. ένα από τα πιο αμφιλεγόμενα είναι η εγκατάλειψη της γενικής στην προσωπική αντωνυμία, όπου δεν φαίνεται και καλά σαν εγκατάλειψη αλλά σαν αλλαγή της γενικής, με δανεισμό από την αιτιατική (εγώ-εμένα-εμένα και εμείς-εμάς-εμάς και μας-μας). Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι μεγάλη απάτη οι γραμματικές να μην αναγνωρίζουν ότι απλώς η γενική πτώση δεν υπάρχει εδώ και ότι χρησιμοποιούμε αιτιατική αντ' αυτής. Το βλέπω σαν να κοροϊδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας. Με την ίδια λογική, υπάρχει και δοτική, απλά έχει δανειστεί τους τύπους της γενικής και της αιτιατικής.

Φυσικά η γενική υπάρχει ακόμα, απλά πιστεύω ότι η απόσυρσή της έχει δρομολογηθεί εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες.


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2012)

Αυτό για την πορεία εξαφάνισης της γενικής το είπαν πολλοί τον περασμένο αιώνα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι έχουμε την αντίρροπη τάση από την εκπαίδευση, οπότε το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι εύκολο να το προβλέψει κανείς. 

Κι ενώ των πορτών και των κοτών εξακολουθούν να ξενίζουν, νεότεροι σχηματισμοί όπως "των καρτών" ή "των τηλεκαρτών" έχουν απόλυτα επικρατήσει, ακόμα και το "των καμερών" παρά την αβεβαιότητα που υπήρχε (υπάρχει ακόμα; ) για τον τονισμό (νομίζω ότι τελικά ο Δον Καμερόν σκότωσε τον σερ Κάμερον).


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 21, 2012)

κρητικά: τω bορτώ, τω gοτώ


----------



## Themis (Jul 21, 2012)

Στη χτεσινή σύναξη τέθηκε και το ζήτημα της γενικής πληθυντικού, μεταξύ μπίρας και οίνου. Εγώ υποστήριξα ότι δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η γενική κι αν βρίσκεται σε μακροπρόθεσμη πορεία εξαφάνισης, αλλά η δουλειά μου συνίσταται στην παραγωγή γραπτού λόγου και με συμφέρει να υπάρχει. Οπότε τη σπρώχνω ένα κλίκ προς το να διατηρηθεί, χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιες δύσκολες αλλά όχι εξτρεμιστικές γενικές. Ένα όμως έγκριτο και σοφότερο από μένα μέλος της Λεξιλογίας υποστήριξε ότι δεν τον χαλάει καθόλου αν μας εγκαταλείψει η περί ης ο λόγος γενική και ότι μια χαρά θα τα βρούμε και χωρίς αυτήν. Η συζήτηση παραμένει σε εκκρεμότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2012)

Themis said:


> Στη χτεσινή σύναξη τέθηκε και το ζήτημα της γενικής πληθυντικού, μεταξύ μπίρας και οίνου. Εγώ υποστήριξα ότι δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η γενική κι αν βρίσκεται σε μακροπρόθεσμη πορεία εξαφάνισης, αλλά η δουλειά μου συνίσταται στην παραγωγή γραπτού λόγου και με συμφέρει να υπάρχει. Οπότε τη σπρώχνω ένα κλίκ προς το να διατηρηθεί, χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιες δύσκολες αλλά όχι εξτρεμιστικές γενικές. Ένα όμως έγκριτο και σοφότερο από μένα μέλος της Λεξιλογίας υποστήριξε ότι δεν τον χαλάει καθόλου αν μας εγκαταλείψει η περί ης ο λόγος γενική και ότι μια χαρά θα τα βρούμε και χωρίς αυτήν. Η συζήτηση παραμένει σε εκκρεμότητα.



Αυτό που κάνει η αφαίρεση μιας πτώσης από την γραμματική, είναι να απαιτεί από το συντακτικό μια επιπλέον πρόθεση για να εκφραστεί το νόημα ή να μεταβάλλει ουσιαστικά σε ρήματα. Οπότε ας δούμε τι κάνει η αφαίρεση γενικής από το παραπάνω:

_Στη χτεσινή σύναξη τέθηκε και το ζήτημα για την γενική πληθυντικού, μεταξύ που πίναμε μπίρα και οίνο. Εγώ υποστήριξα ότι δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η γενική κι αν βρίσκεται σε μακροπρόθεσμη πορεία προς εξαφάνιση, αλλά η δουλειά μου συνίσταται στο να παράγω γραπτό λόγο και με συμφέρει να υπάρχει. Οπότε τη σπρώχνω ένα κλίκ προς το να διατηρηθεί, χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιες δύσκολες αλλά όχι εξτρεμιστικές γενικές. Ένα όμως έγκριτο και σοφότερο από μένα μέλος από τη Λεξιλογία υποστήριξε ότι δεν τον χαλάει καθόλου αν μας εγκαταλείψει η γενική και ότι μια χαρά θα τα βρούμε και χωρίς αυτήν. Η συζήτηση παραμένει σε εκκρεμότητα._


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2012)

Από το να χρησιμοποιούνται διστακτικά ή με φειδώ και κρύα καρδιά ορισμένες γενικές (ορθότερα= η γενική ορισμένων λέξεων) μέχρι να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι η γενική γενικώς ;) ως πτώση οδεύει προς τα θυμαράκια, νομίζω πως η απόσταση είναι τεράστια. Άλλωστε έχω την εντύπωση ότι συμβαίνει το αντίθετο και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται ενώ δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο ή φαίνεται και επιτηδευμένο. Όπως, για παράδειγμα, σε φράσεις του στυλ _πολλοί εκ των παρευρισκομένων_ ή _σε ορισμένες των περιπτώσεων._ Εδώ θα μου αρκούσε ένα _πολλοί παρευρισκόμενοι_ ή ακόμη και _πολλοί από τους παρευρισκόμενους _-_σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις._ Μου έρχεται πιο φυσικά στη γλώσσα (αλλά δεν είμαι το μέτρο).
Για την ώρα αποφεύγω να λέω και να γράφω των πορτών και των μποτών. Ποτέ των ποτών! :twit:


----------



## Themis (Jul 21, 2012)

_Ποτέ _των ποτών;
Δεν ξέρω τις λες εσύ, Μπέρνι, αλλά εμείς δεν το εφαρμόσαμε χτες. Ήπιαμε κι άλλων ποτών προϊούσης της νυκτός κατόπιν της αποχωρήσεώς σου.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2012)

Λεξιλόγοι ευωχούντες
προϊούσων των νυκτών
εις κατάχρησιν προβαίνουν
αλκοολικών ποτών

αναδύσεις κρεοζώτου
εξ ευγενικών καπνών
ου μην και πατατακίων
εξαιρέτως αρμυρών.

Αργότερα αργότερα
ήρθαν και τα χειρότερα

Καταραμένη μπάρα
μπάρα των Αθηνών
μεθύσους καταστήσας
και νέων και κορών 

Συγνώμη για τις... ορθογραφίες:blush::blush:


----------



## Themis (Jul 21, 2012)

:lol: Έγραψε!
Και μην τολμήσει κανείς να πει ότι το "νέων και κορών" δεν περιλαμβάνει _όλο _το φάσμα των λεξιλογικώς ευωχουμένων...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> _Στη χτεσινή σύναξη τέθηκε και το ζήτημα για την γενική πληθυντικού, μεταξύ που πίναμε μπίρα και οίνο. Εγώ υποστήριξα ότι δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η γενική κι αν βρίσκεται σε μακροπρόθεσμη πορεία προς εξαφάνιση, αλλά η δουλειά μου συνίσταται στο να παράγω γραπτό λόγο και με συμφέρει να υπάρχει. Οπότε τη σπρώχνω ένα κλίκ προς το να διατηρηθεί, χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιες δύσκολες αλλά όχι εξτρεμιστικές γενικές. Ένα όμως έγκριτο και σοφότερο από μένα μέλος από τη Λεξιλογία υποστήριξε ότι δεν τον χαλάει καθόλου αν μας εγκαταλείψει η γενική και ότι μια χαρά θα τα βρούμε και χωρίς αυτήν. Η συζήτηση παραμένει σε εκκρεμότητα._


Αυτό το _μεταξύ που_ είναι δόκιμο ή μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται ασυνήθιστο; (Εγώ θα έγραφα _εκεί που_...). Και με δυσκολεύει η σύναψη _μέλος από τη Λεξιλογία_, τόσο που θα εξαφάνιζα το μέλος εντελώς: _Ένας όμως... Λεξιλόγος..._

Φυσικά, το αρχικό κείμενο του Θέμη είναι γραμμένο έτσι ώστε να χρήζει γενικών , αλλά και πάλι, η ΝΕ μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει και χωρίς αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

Συγγνώμη για την επαναφορά...



sarant said:


> ...νεότεροι σχηματισμοί όπως "των καρτών" ή "των τηλεκαρτών" έχουν απόλυτα επικρατήσει, ακόμα και το "των καμερών"...



Ναι, ναι, διότι δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε πόσα εγχειρίδια χρήσης μεταφράζονται καθημερινά και πόσες γενικές είναι απαραίτητες για να βγει το μεροκάματο.

Τα παρακάτω είναι ξεσηκωμένα από τη βάση teleterm:

μετά από έναν αριθμό ανεπιτυχών αποπειρών
αντίστροφη απαρίθμηση πλήρων τετράδων πλαισίων
απόκτηση πόρων μέσων
ρεπερτόριο βασικών γραφικών χαρακτήρων
Διεθνές Γραφείο Μέτρων και Σταθμών
αγορά μη φωνητικών κινητών υπηρεσιών
ανασκόπηση ατομικών περιπτωσιακών μελετών
βάση δεδομένων καρτών
και άπειρα άλλα παραδείγματα.

Ούτε η γενική πάει πουθενά ούτε οι απανωτές γενικές. Θα άξιζε να δούμε _σε ποιες περιπτώσεις_ αποφεύγουμε τη γενική πτώση _όχι λόγω κάποιου ουσιαστικού που η γενική του είναι ασυνήθιστη_. Υπάρχει καμιά μελέτη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό το _μεταξύ που_ είναι δόκιμο ή μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται ασυνήθιστο; (Εγώ θα έγραφα _εκεί που_...). Και με δυσκολεύει η σύναψη _μέλος από τη Λεξιλογία_, τόσο που θα εξαφάνιζα το μέλος εντελώς: _Ένας όμως... Λεξιλόγος..._
> 
> Φυσικά, το αρχικό κείμενο του Θέμη είναι γραμμένο έτσι ώστε να χρήζει γενικών , αλλά και πάλι, η ΝΕ μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει και χωρίς αυτές.



Ακριβώς. Προσπάθησα να μην το αλλάξω πολύ γιατί θα ήταν κλεψιά. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να επαναδιατυπώσει κανείς τα παραπάνω χωρίς γενικές και χωρίς να φαίνονται περίεργα. Π.χ. το "μεταξύ που" γίνεται μια χαρά "ανάμεσα σε μπύρα και οίνο". Το "από τη Λεξιλογία" θα μπορούσε να είναι "που γράφει/συμμετέχει/είναι μέλος στη Λεξιλογία".

Νίκ, δεν είπα ότι εξαφανίζεται η γενική, αλλά ότι αποσιωπάται σταδιακά, σε μια διαδικασία που μπορεί να κρατήσει άλλα 150 χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Νίκ, δεν είπα ότι εξαφανίζεται η γενική, αλλά ότι αποσιωπάται σταδιακά, σε μια διαδικασία που μπορεί να κρατήσει άλλα 150 χρόνια.


Ναι, αλλά εγώ λέω ότι, ακόμα κι αν εξαφανίζεται από μερικές χρήσεις, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς θα χαθεί απ' όλες. Το κυριότερο: δεν θα είναι [γμτ] κανένας από τους δυο μας εδώ για να δει ποιος είχε δίκιο (αν και με τις προόδους της επιστήμης εσύ πέφτεις σε άλλη στατιστική πιθανότητα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2012)

Κατά κάποιον τρόπο ούτε η δοτική χάθηκε απ' όλες τις χρήσεις. Απλά αυτές οι χρήσεις "πάγωσαν" και έγιναν επιρρηματικά μέσα στην πρόταση, χωρίς οργανικό ρόλο. Και η γενική έχει αρχίσει να εμφανίζει τέτοια φαινόμενα (εφ' όλης της ύλης, επί των πεπραγμένων, κτλ).

Μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν ισχυρίσθηκα ότι σίγουρα συμβαίνει αλλά ότι είναι πιθανό.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 21, 2012)

Συζήτηση για τη μελλοντική αχρηστία της γενικής πτώσης πρέπει να ήταν της μόδας τη δεκαετία του '80.
Γενική και εμπρόθετα αντικατέστησαν τη δοτική. _Μιλώ του τάδε, στον τάδε._
Τί θα αντικαταστήσει π.χ. την απλή, λαϊκή γενική κτητική _το βιβλίο του Γιάννη_; 
_το βιβλίο από το Γιάννη_; ή θα επικρατήσει _το Γιάννη-βιβλίο_; 
Μόνο η γενική πληθυντικού προβληματίζει σε κάποια λαϊκά, μη λόγια πρωτόκλιτα, 
επειδή αναρωτιόμαστε για τη θέση του τόνου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Τι θα αντικαταστήσει π.χ. την απλή, λαϊκή γενική κτητική _το βιβλίο του Γιάννη_;


Δίκιο έχεις.
Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο πολύ σαν να διεξάγεται μια υπόγεια «μάχη» για να κερδίσουν ζωτικό χώρο της δημοτικής κάποιοι λόγιοι σχηματισμοί με πολλές γενικές.

Το κείμενο του Θέμη είναι υποδειγματικό παράδειγμα κειμένου που μπορεί σχετικά εύκολα να γραφτεί σε ζουμερή δημοτική χωρίς πολλές πολλές γενικές (αν και θα προτιμούσα, όπως έγραψα, το _μέλος της Λεξ._) αλλά, για διάφορους λόγους, είναι πολύ πιθανό σήμερα να το δούμε στη μορφή που προκλητικά σύνθεσε ο Θέμης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Συζήτηση για τη μελλοντική αχρηστία της γενικής πτώσης πρέπει να ήταν της μόδας τη δεκαετία του '80.
> Γενική και εμπρόθετα αντικατέστησαν τη δοτική. _Μιλώ του τάδε, στον τάδε._
> Τί θα αντικαταστήσει π.χ. την απλή, λαϊκή γενική κτητική _το βιβλίο του Γιάννη_;
> _το βιβλίο από το Γιάννη_; ή θα επικρατήσει _το Γιάννη-βιβλίο_;
> ...



Υποψία μου είναι ότι θα γίνει "το βιβλίο τον Γιάννη". Ναι, έτσι ακριβώς. Τέτοιες εκφράσεις υπάρχουν σε διαλεκτικές μορφές και μη με κάνετε τώρα να αρχίσω να σας μιλάω Θεσσαλονικιώτικα.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υποψία μου είναι ότι θα γίνει "το βιβλίο τον Γιάννη". Ναι, έτσι ακριβώς. Τέτοιες εκφράσεις υπάρχουν σε διαλεκτικές μορφές και μη με κάνετε τώρα να αρχίσω να σας μιλάω Θεσσαλονικιώτικα.



ή John's book, Johannes's book, το Γιάννης'ιζ βιβλίο


----------



## Earion (Jul 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υποψία μου είναι ότι θα γίνει "το βιβλίο τον Γιάννη". Ναι, έτσι ακριβώς. Τέτοιες εκφράσεις υπάρχουν σε διαλεκτικές μορφές και μη με κάνετε τώρα να αρχίσω να σας μιλάω Θεσσαλονικιώτικα.



Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν μπορούσες να συνεισφέρεις τεκμηριωμένα δείγματα αυτής της δομής. Θεσσαλονικιώτικα λες ότι είναι; Πιο συγκεκριμένα τι; Βορειοελλαδίτικα, βαλκανοθρακιώτικα ή μικρασιάτικα; 

Στη βιβλιογραφία έχω βρει τέτοιο φαινόμενο να εντοπίζεται στην Κύπρο αλλά πολύ παλιά. Στις αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα, σε εκτενή μελέτη του για τη διάλεκτο της Κύπρου, ο Σίμος Μενάρδος έγραφε τα παρακάτω:

Αλλά το σπουδαιότατον πάθημα του πληθυντικού των αρσενικών είναι ότι *ο τύπος της γενικής* σχεδόν τελείως ελησμονήθη, αναπληρωθείς υπό της αιτιατικής· π.χ. _γλυκόν τους αθθούς_, _οι κόρες τους βοσκούς_, _η καντήλα τους αΐους_, _βαβάτσινοι τους βάτους_, _τα σπίδκια τους Εγγλέζους_, _στημ μακαρκάν τους αποθαμμένους σας_, _τα βάσανα τους κυρούδες_, _τα ρούχα τους παπάδες_, _οι λάκκοι τους Έλληνους_ (τοποθεσία Μαθικολώνης).

Λουκά «Φιλολ. Επισκέψεις», σ. 36: _Οι μούττες εν τους δράκοντες κ’ οι γλώσσες εν τους λιόντες_

Τοιαύτας γενικάς μεταχειρίζονται και οι δύο Κύπριοι χρονογράφοι του ιε΄ αιώνος. Ούτως ο μεν Μαχαιράς, σ. 67, γράφει: «την ζωήν τους αρχιερείς», σ. 78: «έμπροσθεν τους αυθέντες», σ. 98: «τα παιδιά τους ρηγάδες, σ. 272: «τον μάστρον τους αγελάρχιδες», ο δε Βουστρώνιος, σ. 452: «τα ποδία τους Σαρακηνούς», και 461: «τα χαρκωματικά τους νοικοκυρούς», και μόνον εξαιρετικώς σ. 449: «τον πίσκοπον των Φράγκων». Και εν ταις Ασίζαις φέρεται (σ. 6, στ. 24: «περί τους μεταπράτας»), σ. 6., στ. 29: «το δίκαιον τους θαλασσίμους», σ. 23. στ. 6: «τον όρκον τους κριτάδες», σ. 26, στ. 17: «την βουλήν τους καλούς ανθρώπους».

Αρχαιότερον αλλ’ εκ μοναχικής γλώσσης παράδειγμα ευρίσκεται εν τη επιγραφή του αγίου Γεωργίου της εν Βοιωτία Καρδίτζης, ην μετά τον Buchon εξέδωκεν ο W. MIller: «τον αυτάδελφον τους ανακενήσαντας των ήκον τούτον † στωιθ΄, ινδ. θ΄» (= 1311 μ.Χ.) (βλ. _Journal of HellenIc StudIes_, τόμ. 29 (1909), σ. 199).​

Σίμου Μενάρδου, «Κυπριακή γραμματική», _Επιστημονική Επετηρίς Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών_ 9 (1913), σ. 146-147.

Λεξιλογικό βοήθημα :

μούττες = μύτες
αγελάρχιδες = ;
μακαρκάν (< μακαρίαν < μακαρίαν) = επιμνημόσυνη τελετή


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τεκμηριωμένες πηγές, ό,τι λέω είναι εκ πείρας, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το καταθέσω σαν ακριβές. Όταν έλεγα Θεσσαλονικιώτικα, εννοούσα την χρήση αιτιατικής αντί γενικής στην προσωπική αντωνυμία, κυρίως στο τρίτο πρόσωπο (τον είπα να έρθει, τον έδωσα φαγητό, κτλ).


----------



## Earion (Jul 27, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι ίδιο πράγμα η γενική κτητική που γίνεται αιτιατική, όπως είπες πιο πάνω ("το βιβλίο τον Γιάννη") με την πολύ γνωστή αιτιατική του έμμεσου αντικειμένου ("τον είπα", "τον έκανα κεφτεδάκια").


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μα δεν είναι ίδιο πράγμα η γενική κτητική που γίνεται αιτιατική, όπως είπες πιο πάνω ("το βιβλίο τον Γιάννη") με την πολύ γνωστή αιτιατική του έμμεσου αντικειμένου ("τον είπα", "τον έκανα κεφτεδάκια").



Δεν είπα ότι είναι το ίδιο. Είναι δυο ξεχωριστές εκφάνσεις της αποσιώπησης της αιτιατικής. Το "μη με κάνετε τώρα να αρχίσω να σας μιλάω Θεσσαλονικιώτικα" υποτίθεται ότι ήταν η εύθυμη νότα, όχι επέκταση σ' αυτό που έλεγα αμέσως πριν.


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι δυο ξεχωριστές εκφάνσεις της αποσιώπησης της αιτιατικής.



Αποσιώπησης της *γενικής *θέλεις να πεις. 

Κρίμα, γιατί προς στιγμή νόμιζα ότι συζητούσαμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. 
Όντως συμφωνώ ότι πρόκειται για δύο *εντελώς μα εντελώς* ξεχωριστές (και άσχετες μεταξύ τους) εκφάνσεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2012)

Όταν η γενική πληθυντικού έρχεται να βρει τα θηλυκά εθνωνύμια, τότε γίνεται το σώσε. Αλλά, άμα βρεις δύο σε μία μέρα, τρέχεις να το αναφέρεις εδώ:

Γράφει η SBE σε άλλο νήμα:


SBE said:


> Όσο για *τα πόδια των Κινέζων*, είχα διαβάσει κάποτε σχετικά με το πώς Άγγλοι ιεραπόστολοι έπειθαν τους γονείς να κόψουν τη συνήθεια, με μέθοδο που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί στο κόψιμο κάθε τέτοιας συνήθειας.


Η συζήτηση είναι για τα πόδια των γυναικών.

Στο _Στίγμα_ του Γιώργου Χρ. Παπαχρήστου, το ίδιο όπου γράφει και για τους ντόπιους ολιγάρχες:


> ένα σημείωμα από αυτά που τοποθετούσε επάνω στα διαβατήρια *ρουμάνων οι οποίες* ζητούσαν βίζα για να επισκεφθούν την Ελλάδα



Τις Ρουμάνες στη γενική τις έχω δει και *Ρουμανίδων* (όπως και τις *μουσουλμάνες*: *μουσουλμανίδων*). Οι *Κινέζες*, μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνονται *των Κινεζών*. Σαν την _πινέζα_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2012)

Το σκέφτηκα όταν το έγραφα, αλλά αφού ξέραμε για ποιών Κινέζων τα πόδια μιλάγαμε...


----------

